# Hudson River



## shinnecock1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I am usually just a reader and not much of a poster, but I wanted to see if anyone might have some input for me. I was thinking about fishing the Hudson this weekend (Peirmont Pier) - have caught some catfish and white perch there in the spring. Does anyone know if there is any decent bluefish or striper action at this time of year in the lower end of the river? I'll probably try during cooler morning/evenings.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Dear Shinnecock1,

Last year there was alot of Bunker and spearing at the end of the pier. This year I have heard of no reports. When they are there. The Bluefish are right behind them. If you want to try to get some updated reports. Go to www.hrfa.us
This site concentrates in that area and more.

Thanks and good luck.

Carl H.
Director, HRFA


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Just got a report of alot of Snapper Blues up at Piermont. They are chasing spearing.

Carl Hartmann
Director HRFA


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

Just got another report. Lots of spearing and Snapper Blues. Some big Blues also moved in. Up to 17 lbs. 

Carl


----------

